# Home study and LA checks



## misstattoo (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi all, we've just been through our preparation group days which I really enjoyed but hubby and I are worried about the checks they have to do, can anyone enlighten me please?
We're worried about the financial checks mostly, are they looking for council tax arrears and old debts from years ago or is it on how we live now? 
One of the Sw said they check previous LAs from where you lived before, we went through a big financial blip but we eventually got a financial advisor in to help us.
Any advice would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## Theretofour (Feb 19, 2013)

Looking if you are financial ok now la check is the cbr x


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

They look at the now...

I had a overdraft of about £1000 which isn't a lot but they advised us to get rid of it - so we used savings to remove it and then they commented that our savings were not substantial...but none of this posed a huge problem.

They just want to see that you are financially able to look after a child...


----------



## Darcy2012 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi
We just had to list show our outgoings, we put everything including petrol etc (my husband loves a spreadsheet!) and say what disposable income we have left. Did t need to show any proof. Our social worker did mention lack of savings but we explained has used ours to buy our bigger family home. She did ask whether family would help out if we needed money in an emergency which we said they would but hopefully can build some savings up again. She was fine with that.


----------



## misstattoo (Jun 14, 2007)

Thank you, just so worried about something ruining any progress.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't worry.  

If you really feel it's relevant and will come up, I would raise with them that you'd had that blip, and what you did to deal with it and what you've learned.  We went into this process with significant historic debt and were in a debt management plan.  We showed how we'd reduced our debt to a third of its original size, what we'd learned and how we applied it, and that we'd lived without credit cards, overdrafts or any additional borrowing of any kind for years.  We showed our budget and how we now run our finances, and we showed how we would pay off the rest of the debt and how our payments could flex according to our circumstances.  

Something we thought would be a weakness and might prevent us from adoption ended up going onto our PAR as a strength.  

Good luck!


----------



## Paulapumpkin (Apr 22, 2006)

We did a basic form showing income and outgoings, no further evidence requested.


----------

